# New 30 Gallon Cichlid Tank



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I recently acquired a 30 gallon tank, its measurements are 100X30X40cm. I plan on filling it with mid sized cichlids (4-6 inches or so) i am particularly interested in convicts, jewels and blue acaras, my question is: would these 3 species fit in a tank of my size or not? i only plan on keeping one of each....
If you have any other suggestions or advise, that would be great as i don't want to overstock the tank. Please dont suggest dwarf cichlids or africans though because i have littlle interest in these. I also think that the Salvini cichlids, firemouths and sajicas are quite nice so if any of these would fit in better, please let me know.....
Thanks for the help!


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Nor sure how the jewel will mix with the new world cichlids. Have you looked at the cookie cutter tank stocking on this site. Consider two cons and a few dither fish.

Remember the inch per gallon doesn't apply with cichlids


----------



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

The only problem with a pair of convicts is that i have no one who i can sell the fry to. If i removed the jewel from the equation, could i keep the convict and blue acara with some dither fish?


----------



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

BIG_B said:


> Have you looked at the cookie cutter tank stocking on this site.


There are quite a few interesting setups there, however i have never seen most of the listed cichlids locally......


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Cons are easy to sex young. Get a coupe of females. If they have spots on there bellys there females. You could try some tiger barbs i guess.

I see you are in england. What kind of cichlids are available to you over there?


----------



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

BIG_B said:


> Cons are easy to sex young. Get a coupe of females. If they have spots on there bellys there females. You could try some tiger barbs i guess.
> 
> I see you are in england. What kind of cichlids are available to you over there?


Oh... I didn't know you could keep multiple females together, thats interesting, Thanks!

As for cichlids 'over here' i wouldn't imagine there is a whole lot of difference, it's just a case of looking really. Im my local shop they only sell the fairly common cichlids such as Firemouths, Keyholes, Dwarves, Angels and Severums. i have rarely seen anything other than that; however, there is a shop about 30 minutes away that sells slightly more interesting cichlids such as the Convicts, Jewels and Acaras i mentioned. Seen as i am not yet legally allowed to drive though; driving all around england looking for exotic cichlids isn't really an option :lol:


----------



## mxg5299 (Oct 9, 2012)

I say you could do a pair of jewels, a pair of maybe female convicts, and some sort of bottom dweller. (eclipse catfish are pretty cool and would work well) Acaras can get pretty big, but they're not as aggressive. Actually, maybe a pair of firemouths instead of the convicts. Believe it or not, you have a lot of combination options!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Eclipse catfish get way too big. 14". mxg5299, read my post on your thread.


----------



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm I have had another idea....
I've been reading up about Jack Dempseys but have been getting many mixed opinions so i think i'll just ask here instead....
Would a single Jack Dempsey be able to live happily in a 30 gallon or not?
I know they grow to 10 inches which is why i am a bit cautious to beleive people that say it will be fine. If it would work, some extra info about keeping them would be great.
If it won't work, please dont kick off about animal rights and what not, it's just a simple question
Thanks!


----------



## Beyy-up (Sep 8, 2012)

You can keep a Dempsey in a thirty for a long time. Some JD don`t ever reach that ten inch mark. I had one for twelve years and in never got past eight inches. Yes it was a male.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i have been keeping jewels with ca's for years with no ill effects but my tank is 125 gallons. they have the same basic requirements for environment and food as ca's and they can easily take care of themselves. singularly, they are not very agro but can be mean when paired.


----------



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

Beyy-up said:


> You can keep a Dempsey in a thirty for a long time. Some JD don`t ever reach that ten inch mark. I had one for twelve years and in never got past eight inches. Yes it was a male.


Oh, thats intereting. You say a "long time" though so does that mean i will have to rehome it if it does reaches 10 inches?
Also how big do females grow in comparrison to males? would a female work better or isnt there a lot of difference.
Thanks


----------



## T-RightFish71196 (Oct 7, 2012)

irondan said:


> i have been keeping jewels with ca's for years with no ill effects but my tank is 125 gallons. they have the same basic requirements for environment and food as ca's and they can easily take care of themselves. singularly, they are not very agro but can be mean when paired.


Yeah i am probably most partial to the jewel, would you say that a jewel and convict would be okay in a 30 or do you think there would be a problem? 
I am open to any alternatives to the convict..


----------

